# We know why you are here.



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

How about your significant other, do they share your same love for chickens.

My wife has a love/hate relationship with them. She loves the brown eggs, but would rather not go collect the eggs. She has fed them, let them out in the morning and made sure they have water. Of course she has one our kids go with her. Usually it is all up to me, but she fills in when I can't be there.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The chickens are my thing. The family will help if I ask them to, but they don't pay much attention to them, unless they are doing something funny or silly.

My daughter is the first one to doctor a hurt chicken. There have been a few that were scratching or bleeding that she noticed out of her bedroom window and she had them caught and was fixing them up in the bathroom before I even knew what was going on. 

My husband will open the doors first thing in the morning on the weekends when he is home, but he never "remembers" to check the water or feeders, even though they are right there by the door. I have to stay on top of the filling etc. He will carry the bags and the waterers when I ask, but not on his own.

He did rig me up with a light bulb box thing to keep the waterer from freezing in the winter. I didn't even have to ask!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The Chickens are my thing, my husband is into the Ducks and the kids like all of them lol. My husband will do my chicken chores if need be without complaint but I know he would rather not. I am a stay at home mom and he works all day welding so I do 99% of the chores around the property.


----------



## fintuckyfarms (Jul 6, 2012)

Raising chickens was a family affair but recently it has turned to my chore. My youngest is 19 now and working and in college so he does not have much time to help out any more. All will help when asked and all keep an eye out for random dogs or large birds but the majority of the work falls to me now. We all enjoy watchen them when outside or sitting down for dinner since they are so funny.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my wife wasnt very fussy on the 2 i bought, but she ended up getting to like them and bought herself a silkie.


----------



## cathiesue (Jul 4, 2012)

It's just me and my darling man at home now. And he does the whole "eye roll" thing when i try to talk chickens. He works from home so he lets them out of the run on really hot days so they can shelter under the back deck. Other than that i do believe the coo, the run and the chickens are invisible to him. 
Actually that might be agood thing. I don't really want anyone messing with my chickens. Ha Ha.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

My husband was the one that *made* me get chickens. He was tired of hearing for the last three years, *sigh* "wish I had chickens". He built the run-twice. (our first attempt wasn't square enough and he re-did it) This spring we did alot of hatching and he diligently helped me turn eggs. He put up with all the chicks in the house, but he draws the line at letting me have a permanent house chicken. Those 3 in the basement right now are in quarantine and will go out as soon as the heat breaks, ok?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Def my thing. My hubby built the coop and yard and he'll feed or water if I ask but for the most part he could care less. I'll sit out there and just watch em and he stays in the house. My mother will sit with me sometimes but not often.


----------



## machinist (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife has only been in the chicken house a couple times, when I showed her how to feed and water them in case I got sick or something. She LOVES the eggs, but she's a city girl and will always be. Besides, she's allergic to anything green that makes pollen, the sun breaks her out in a horrible rash, and a mosquito bite on her will swell up the size of a quarter. 

She just AIN'T the outdoor type. If it is an outdoor thing, it's mine. No, she won't have any pets in the house, either, because of the allergies. Been this way since we got married back in 1966. 

Then, our daughter's marriage broke up and she lived with us for a while. She brought her cat and her 16 year old Cockatoo in its' 4 foot square X 5 foot tall cage. Sidney, the Cockatoo, was a big talker and won over my wife. Daughter was afraid Mom would be lonely when she moved out and got my wife a Cockatiel, the little gray and yellow guys with an orange spot on the cheek. Wife was compelled to accept the gift, and is now a bird lover , FINALLY! 

But she still has no love for chickens. Sigh.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

It is a family thing here ... well ... my hubby, myself and my son (when he is here. lol) My girls have moved on to their own families.


----------



## crossbonesdennis (Jul 12, 2012)

At first my wife said "Absolutle not! Chickens are dirty, nasty animals. You are not going to get chickens". I had to hide my chicken sites like I was looking at porn or something. 


A few months ago, I was in the shower and my wife came into the bathroom and asked in a loud voice "Why did we get this in the mail?".

I had no idea that what she was talking about and looked out of the shower. She had my new chicken calendar in her hands.









I told her it was free from the USDA. 


I finally got chicks on April 1st.

It finally got to "Do what ever you want. Just leave me alone. I'm not taking care of them".









When she came home and saw them, I gave her some feed and she had them eating out of her hand.









Then she started checking on them when she left for work and when she came home for lunch. She held them when she got home in the evening.

After a couple of weeks. My wife called me at the track and said "Guess what I did? I cleaned the chicken pen". Which really surprised me since she said she wasn't touching them.

Now she has "her chicken" a Leghorn named Foghorn. It sometimes comes when she calls it. She enjoys going out to see them. She really likes giving them "Chicken Crack" (meal worms). They go nuts for them.

​​

​


----------



## goatgal (Jul 18, 2012)

DH and I share the love. He had chickens growing up and I was around them at my grandparent's house. When we got to a place where it made sense, we got a flock of RIRs. We've had chickens for over 40 years. We even had a commercial egg operation for 4 years, but that's a bad story for another day.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Jun 22, 2012)

The chickens are my project. DH helps build runs and such when I need help. He helps butcher when I need help. He works hard to buy chicken feed (and goat feed, horse feed, cat treats, ect). He's a great guy.
Karen


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I am a single dad, raised my 2 daughters for the past 12 years,(13 & 15). so its all dads job, but they love the little bitties, and gathering eggs. We've got 5 acres and I'm disabled now (3 years). I'd planned to get some goats, a calf or 2, but can't build fence anymore, so looks like chickens will be it. For now at least.


----------

